# New young family need advice



## Princess_92 (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone. Me and my fiance (19+23) have a little girl (8 months) we are thinking about moving to cyprus. Limassol paphos area. He will be working offshore so that isnt a problem. I just need some advice as to areas safest for me ad my babay whilst hes away. I know limassol is an all round area whic is perfect and i know both places do private school. I know english is spoken in cyprus but i do wantto learn greek and i do want y daughter learning greek to. Any advice as you can give me on anything will be a huge help. I have a uk driving license so i will be looking to buy a car for transport. Thankyou


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Princess_92 said:


> Hi everyone. Me and my fiance (19+23) have a little girl (8 months) we are thinking about moving to cyprus. Limassol paphos area. He will be working offshore so that isnt a problem. I just need some advice as to areas safest for me ad my babay whilst hes away. I know limassol is an all round area whic is perfect and i know both places do private school. I know english is spoken in cyprus but i do wantto learn greek and i do want y daughter learning greek to. Any advice as you can give me on anything will be a huge help. I have a uk driving license so i will be looking to buy a car for transport. Thankyou


Hi Princess,

Welcome to the forum.
If your fiance has a reasonably well paid job then you shouldn't have any problems with either Limassol or Paphos
Limassol however is a much more expensive area than Paphos for rentals or buying property. 
Both towns have plenty of good shops and plenty of things to do to keep you occupied. I don't know much about the schools in Limassol but Paphos international school takes children from nursery up to college as does the American academy near Paphos. However the American academy is still very new and does not yet have all the facilities in place.
There is a good expat presence in both towns.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Princess_92 (May 20, 2011)

Thankyou very much veronica. Do you know if it would be easy for me to get a little part time job? Like a shop worker, doesnt have to be fancy.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Princess I believe part-time jobs in Cyprus are mostly avaialble for weekend shifts.. (i.e. when it's busy).

I would recommend only doing a part-time job with a reputable shop looking for part-time staff specifically (rather than asking around in random shops) and willing to provide you with a contract. This will ensure you at least get paid and if it's an international brand it will want to avoid bad publicity on how staff are treated. 

Also I suspect you would get better income working for a coffee shop or restaurant than a shop.


----------

